# Afghan President Accuses U.S. Of Killing 7 Children In Airstrike...



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2014)

Why are we still in Afghanistan? Bin Laden's dead & gone. To Hell with Drug Wars and 'Hearts & Minds' fantasies. Bring our kids and Tax Dollars home now.


Kabul (AFP) - President Hamid Karzai on Wednesday accused the United States of killing seven children and a woman in an airstrike in central Afghanistan -- an incident set to further damage frayed ties between the two allies.

Relations between Washington and Kabul have been rocky for years, and negotiations over an agreement that would allow some US troops to remain in the country after this year have broken down into a long-running public dispute.

"As a result of bombardment by American forces last night... in Siahgird district of Parwan province, one woman and seven children were martyred and one civilian injured," a statement from Karzai's office said.

"The Afghan government has been asking for a complete end to operations in Afghan villages for years, but American forces acting against all mutual agreements... have once again bombarded a residential area and killed civilians."

Civilian casualties have been one of the most sensitive issues of the 13-year military intervention in Afghanistan, and Karzai has often used accidental shootings and misguided airstrikes to berate foreign countries and stir public anger.

NATO's International Security Assistance Force (ISAF), earlier said it was "aware of reports that at least two civilians were inadvertently killed today during an Afghan-led joint operation in Ghorband (Siahgird) District".

"An enemy force engaged Afghan and coalition forces from several compounds," it said. "Afghan and coalition forces returned fire and required defensive air support to suppress the enemy fire."

ISAF added that one of its soldiers was killed in the fighting, as well as at least 10 insurgents.

A Taliban spokesman said that 12 Afghan soldiers had been killed, but the insurgents often exaggerate death tolls.

Siahgird district, about 40 kilometres (25 miles) north of Kabul, is on the main road from the capital to Bamiyan.

The route was considered safe, but the region has become increasingly violent with major clashes between Afghan security forces and the Taliban erupting since October.

Late last year, Karzai made a surprise decision not to promptly sign the bilateral security agreement (BSA) with the United States, leading to the threat of a complete withdrawal of NATO troops by the end of 2014...

More:
Yahoo!
DRUDGE REPORT 2014®


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 15, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Why are we still in Afghanistan? Bin Laden's dead & gone. To Hell with Drug Wars and 'Hearts & Minds' fantasies. Bring our kids and Tax Dollars home now.
> 
> 
> Kabul (AFP) - President Hamid Karzai on Wednesday accused the United States of killing seven children and a woman in an airstrike in central Afghanistan -- an incident set to further damage frayed ties between the two allies.
> ...



Did you actually believe the lies Obama told to get elected?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we still in Afghanistan? Bin Laden's dead & gone. To Hell with Drug Wars and 'Hearts & Minds' fantasies. Bring our kids and Tax Dollars home now.
> ...



Nope. He should have done the right thing and returned the Nobel Peace Prize. That would have earned a bit of respect from me.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 15, 2014)

"WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE????"

We are now able to kill at will without the need of any risk to ourselves.  So what if a few people that some think are innocent are killed? 

At least that is what I read from the liberals.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 16, 2014)

Freewill said:


> "WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE????"
> 
> We are now able to kill at will without the need of any risk to ourselves.  So what if a few people that some think are innocent are killed?
> 
> At least that is what I read from the liberals.



Sadly, this sums up average Obama-Bots...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-sdO6pwVHQ]Help Obama Kickstart World War III! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Magicknight94 (Feb 12, 2014)

Demoratic bombs.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

Obama told people we were no longer in Afghanistan and people believed him.  Priceless.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 13, 2014)

Karzai is cutting deals with Al Q. and they are demanding that he fluff the propaganda on drone strikes. 
Look it up.


----------



## bianco (Feb 13, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Why are we still in Afghanistan? Bin Laden's dead & gone. To Hell with Drug Wars and 'Hearts & Minds' fantasies. Bring our kids and Tax Dollars home now.



Exactly.

The future of the People of Afghanistan is now in their own hands.
They either fight for their freedom, or don't and get taken over by terrorists again...and then put up with the consequences.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 13, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Why are we still in Afghanistan? Bin Laden's dead & gone. To Hell with Drug Wars and 'Hearts & Minds' fantasies. Bring our kids and Tax Dollars home now.
> 
> 
> Kabul (AFP) - President Hamid Karzai on Wednesday accused the United States of killing seven children and a woman in an airstrike in central Afghanistan -- an incident set to further damage frayed ties between the two allies.
> ...



The tolerance the US has for these ongoing wars of conquest lies in how US media doesn't show the results. Show a few dead children or US servicemen with limbs blown off in pools of their own blood and we'd end these atrocities real quick.

So long as the horrors of war are edited out and sanitized for tv, the outrage we once had for them will continue to be absent. Reading a textual description doesn't convey the same emotions video does. What we have now is like the old episode of Star Trek where two planets were involved ina  centuries long conflict, but instead of striving for peace they continued to fight it since computers had replaced actual bombs with virtual attacks yet people still reported sheep-like to disintegration booths. If either side broke this status quo, the war would become real again with bombs and mass destruction. 

In the US, our involvement with wars is very much virtual because we dont' see the results. We voluntarily send men, women, and children to their deaths only ever hearing about it instead of actually having to look at death and mutilated bodies. Until that changes,  wars are something out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we still in Afghanistan? Bin Laden's dead & gone. To Hell with Drug Wars and 'Hearts & Minds' fantasies. Bring our kids and Tax Dollars home now.
> ...



Yes, if Americans saw the bodies of mutilated dead Children more often, their views on War would change significantly. We are currently murdering a large number of innocent women & children all over the World. That's just fact. But the majority of Americans choose to ignore that ugly reality. They instead like to play the victim to justify this mass slaughter. They like to pretend it's an act of defending their own Nation. But it's not. 

These brutal slaughters will come back to haunt us at some point. How can these families forget? They will want revenge. Blowback is coming. We have a lot to answer for. And when Blowback does come, Americans will again be told that they're the victims. And so the circle continues on. Aggressive Foreign Interventionism is a vicious circle of violence & misery. It's time for our Nation to change its Foreign Policy.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Karzai is cutting deals with Al Q. and they are demanding that he fluff the propaganda on drone strikes.
> Look it up.


His political opponents put Karzai's brother and other members of his family in their graves.

 I have a feeling Karzai has a lot at stake and he fears the devils he knows more than he fears the United States of Obama.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 13, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Nope. He should have done the right thing and returned the Nobel Peace Prize. That would have earned a bit of respect from me.



Couldn't agree more.  He should still return it.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 14, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we still in Afghanistan? Bin Laden's dead & gone. To Hell with Drug Wars and 'Hearts & Minds' fantasies. Bring our kids and Tax Dollars home now.
> ...



First of all they are not wars of conquest if they were we would still be in Iraq.

Second, I think the commercials for the "Wounded Warrior" project should remind people of the horrors of war.

Third, the flag draped coffins were only important to be shown during Bush.  I'll bet a lot of voters, democrat, don't even realize there are still men and women being killed in Afghanistan.  10 US military killed this month: iCasualties | Operation Enduring Freedom | Afghanistan

I think it is well past time for the Afghans to police themselves.  The Teliban were some bad people and the world is a better place without them but they were gone many years ago.  One thought might be is the significance of having troops and air fields in Afghanistan.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 14, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Another thought, what makes you think that the average US citizen has a say in these wars?  I'll bet if there were a poll the vast majority stopped any support many years ago.  Funny when I said that we should be able to see a death photo of OBL it was claimed that would cause the ME to riot.  Yet we send in drones and kill almost without remorse and seldom do I hear Obamabots saying that is a problem.  Matter of fact they will say the opposite because we can kill without threat to ourselves.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 14, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. He should have done the right thing and returned the Nobel Peace Prize. That would have earned a bit of respect from me.
> ...



They should demand its return.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 14, 2014)

Afghan President is a racist


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 15, 2014)

Karzai is only doing what he has to do.  Once we leave, Afghanistan will be over run with taliban.   Karzai will cut a deal with terrorists in a bid to save his life.   He almost has no choice.   We did what we always do, run.   

At this point, the only thing we could do is get out of Afghanistan completely and prepare for the coming war with Iran.  The lives that were lost in Afghanistan died for nothing.  Accept it and move on.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Karzai is only doing what he has to do.  Once we leave, Afghanistan will be over run with taliban.   Karzai will cut a deal with terrorists in a bid to save his life.   He almost has no choice.   We did what we always do, run.
> 
> At this point, the only thing we could do is get out of Afghanistan completely and prepare for the coming war with Iran.  The lives that were lost in Afghanistan died for nothing.  Accept it and move on.



I don't necessarily think it was all for nothing. I just think we've stayed far too long. Fighting a Drug War there isn't why we went over there. The Afghans can grow whatever crops they want to grow. It's their Country. Our Soldiers don't belong Policing that stuff. The UN and the West have gotten that one wrong. I have no interest in Policing what crops other nations choose to grow. 

Bin Laden's dead and gone. And now it's time for us to be gone too. The only thing we're doing now, is killing numerous innocent women and children over there. We've sewn the seeds of hate and revenge. That has to come back on us at some point. I mean think about it, so many families have watched their loved ones brutally murdered by our bombs and Soldiers. They will have revenge on their minds for many decades to come. So i think that damage has already been done. But getting out of there immediately, would be a good start to putting that awful mess behind us. It's time to come home.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 17, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Afghan President is a racist



Uh yeah, Al Sharpton and that Maddcow chick said so on NBC last night.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 19, 2014)

Remember fellow Americans, you can't go all around the World killing countless women & children, and think it won't come back to haunt you at some point. We have an awful lot of blood on our hands. There will likely come a time to pay up. We have so much to answer for. You can't play the 'Victim' when you yourself are committing so many brutal atrocities all around the World. I hate to say it, but Blowback will be blowing our way at some point.


----------

